# My New Stock Rack



## MrWhoopee (Mar 16, 2020)

As I may have mentioned elsewhere, my best friend Chris is losing his house of 44 years. In the past he has done a lot of welding and fabrication, along with machine assembly and machine tool repair. Needless to say he has accumulated A LOT of  stuff. Last weekend I went down, rented a pickup and hauled a full load home. This included an O/A torch set with tanks, welding table, a(nother) 4x6 horizontal bandsaw (80s vintage, Taiwanese), a huge collection of fasteners and all of the miscellaneous stock he had accumulated. My shop is now an obstacle course while I struggle to assimilate everything. 

This has aggravated a pre-existing condition, the lack of adequate stock storage. I don't have any covered outdoor storage, so everything must be kept inside. I have plenty of shelving for stuff under 20 in., but pieces longer than that have started to become a real problem. After looking around, I came up with a piece of leftover 3-1/2 in. gridwall. Here's the finished product.




Sure beats digging through a pile of stock leaning against the wall.


----------



## benmychree (Mar 16, 2020)

Not to mention all the stuff in piles on the floor and out on the ground behind the shop.


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm sorry that your friend is losing his house. 
Nice arrangement


----------



## MrWhoopee (Mar 16, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> I'm sorry that your friend is losing his house.



After I posted this Chris gave me a call. It appears he may be able to stay. In the aftermath of the Paradise fire, California passed a law preventing landlords from evicting tenants without cause. Unless the tenant is damaging the property, failing to paying rent or engaging in illegal activities on the premises, they cannot be evicted. In his case, the landlord wanted to "remodel" the house for his son who is soon to be married. I put remodel in quotes because the house is an absolute knock-down. If the health department ever saw it, it would be red tagged and bulldozed.

He told me he wanted his stuff back. I told him to bring a truck (250 miles) and I'll  help him load it.


----------

